# Hungry?  Ready for some grub?



## jriepe (Apr 24, 2012)

Ask and ye shall receive.  Today was a nice day so I ventured out into the forest preserve by me and was surprised that so many insects are out now.  Rolling over a log looking for a spider or whatever I could find I saw some grub worms.  

Jerry












Also got a shot of a small bee.






And a Tiger Beetle.


----------

